# Strongman Thread



## Chad Nasty (Mar 10, 2020)

*This thread is dedicated to anything strongman.*

I wanna know:
Your favs
Your inspiration
Your training
Your love for strength athletics
Any other autistic contribution you have

*:::::::::Beginners:::::::::
What is strongman?*
To simply put it, it is the love to lift awkward heavy shit. If you are new, just search strongman on youtube and you will quickly get an idea of what exactly strongman. Why strongman? Being stupid strong. Now don't mistake me, in strength athletics there is plenty of great things about training as a powerlifter. You just won't have the same kind of crossover to everyday functionality that you would with strongman. Lifting heavy, oblong things or carrying weight over a short distance is incredible training. This kind of work will not only engage your strength, but it will also your endurance. The ability to work your core is great.

*But I'm whiny and don't want to be a huge scary genetic monster like you, SickNastyBastard. And/Or I am a woman too. Why strongman?*
Well lucky for you, strongman can be done with lower weight. It is also great with variations to be able to still training despite having certain injuries. As cool as that sounds, what does that have to do with not being super juicy bear? Aside the amount of steroids you would need to be at level, or the 6000+ calories a day you'd need to consume with your training; the results are very comparable to traditional weight lifting.  It is a great, intense workout that burns more calories than most weightlifting programs.


*What got me interested in strongman?*
Derek fucking Poundstone:








						Derek Poundstone World Record Axle 414lbs @ Mohegan Sun 09'
					

Derek won the Axle and clinched the world record at 414lbs! It was INSANE! FYI- This is a true appolons replica which is 2 " smooth non revolving axle. If th...




					www.youtube.com
				



I decided that I was going to start trying to be a sick cunt like that too.

*Some resources:*





						Strongman Basics
					

Strongman Basic Training



					ontariostrongman.ca
				











						The 5 Most Important Movements in Strongman Training - BarBend
					

When you're limited on time, which movements should you prioritize to get stronger and more athletic?




					barbend.com
				











						How to Train for Strongman at Any Gym
					

The bewildering array of event possibilities in strongman competition can still be trained for in a regular gym.




					breakingmuscle.com
				











						Strong Like Bigfoot: Strongman Training for Beginners
					

Strongman training, or rather, training to be strong like bigfoot can have numerous benefits when added into your current training program.




					www.endofthreefitness.com
				



https://www.reddit.com/r/Strongman/ (sry, but its more active than a lot of places)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FskyBeqELUs (thx @DeusVult)



If you have any questions, please PM me.

EDIT: Removed PR's since I won't post vids, figured I'd be less of a phag. If you did see my totals, just know I was almost 300lb and may or may not having been on gear


I will also add to OP as I go.


----------



## Salubrious (Mar 11, 2020)

Eddie Hall, Brian Shaw, Hafthor Bjornsson, and Martins Licis all have really good Youtube channels.


----------



## DeusVult (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is a good overview:









						Basically Strongman
					

Strongman is a beautiful sport filled with individuals who are both strong and pretty. Source: Robert Oberst Videos mainly used: BEST OF EDDIE HALL, ROBERT O...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Chad Nasty (Mar 13, 2020)

Atlas Stone how-to








						How To Lift Atlas Stones Like A Strongman
					

Click here to to overcome your #1 Fitness Roadblock http://strengthcamp.com/youtubequiz ---------------------------------------------------------------------...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Undersideofcwcspillow (Apr 30, 2022)

*cough* oh are we linking strongman videos? *cough* 



			https://youtu.be/l6bNPsbuQG4


----------



## David Brown (Jun 8, 2022)

Well I have a long way to go to get to Strong man status but I've been doing farmer walks with five gallon buckets of water and maintaining ultra Chad posture. it's a hell of a workout for me at my size. I want to get a sandbag for carrying soon too.


----------



## Ahriman (Jun 8, 2022)

>Ctrl+F
>Kyriakos
>0 results
Gentlemen, allow me.





















Thread was empty, now it's FULL.

*YOU HAVE TO LIVE IT*


DeusVult said:


> Basically Strongman
> 
> 
> Strongman is a beautiful sport filled with individuals who are both strong and pretty. Source: Robert Oberst Videos mainly used: BEST OF EDDIE HALL, ROBERT O...
> ...


Highly relevant:






(Big fan of Jack PGM's channel, cracks me up every time)


----------



## Brahma (Jun 27, 2022)

I like the Gaelic/Nordic stone lifting shit.

During lockdown I hit a plateau in weight loss from just hiking and started lifting stones and shit since I didn't have any weights or access to a gym etc. Really just messing around with it because I never lifted before and I'm searching for ideas of what to be doing, movements etc i stumbled across these mad fuckers.

Like look at this one. She's fucking tiny and she's lifting massive weight. Crazy stuff.


----------

